# Best way to clean CO2 atomizer



## ChrisMachell (4 Jan 2021)

Hi all,

I've just bought a CO2 injection system and I understand that the atomizer diffuser will need fairly regular cleaning. Haven't set it up yet but I want to be ahead of things - I have heard that hydrogen peroxide is a less harsh alternative to bleach for cleaning the atomizer, but I'm really struggling to find solutions that don't also contain other ingredients. Can anyone recommend the best place to buy some from / the best product? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jan 2021)

I think you're perhaps over thinking it a little.
I often use neat limescale bleach to clean mine, or at least a 1:1 solution with water for 30 mins. It gets rid of both limescale and organics.

If you give it a good rinse afterward and it shouldn't be a problem. If you are really unsure just stick it in water with a few drops of prime for a few mins.
If it's the type that doesn't have a removable ceramic cylinder just make sure you've shaken any bleach out of the CO2 chamber, otherwise it will make its way in to the tank once the gas is switched on.


----------



## Siege (4 Jan 2021)

This may help for an in tank diffuser.


----------



## Andy Pierce (4 Jan 2021)

Is 'atomizer' the same thing as 'diffuser'?  I've tried both bleach and hydrogen peroxide and for me beach works much better (CO2 diffuser, Fireplace aquarium).  I also found if you take the atomizer out and layer some neat 'liquid carbon' on it (e.g. EasyCarbo) and let it bubble (out of the tank) for 5 or 10 minutes, that can also be effective and you don't even need to rinse - just drop it back in the tank.  You don't have to clean the diffuser until you notice you have a problem where the increased back-pressure will reduce an otherwise stable bubble count.


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jan 2021)

Andy Pierce said:


> Is 'atomizer' the same thing as 'diffuser'?


The way I understand it, an atomizer sits inline between the filter and tank and gives smaller micro bubbles.
A diffuser sits in the tank.

Atomiser






Diffuser


----------



## Sammy Islam (4 Jan 2021)

I avoid using bleech mainly because i can't be bothered and i would be paranoid about it. Instead i've been using easy carbo for a while now. Seems to work, i can't compare to using bleech of course. But I just squirt some easy carbo in a mug maybe 10ml with some warm water and leave it while i do maintenance (about an hour). If it has algae on it, it will be gone in a couple of days and the diffuser looks as good as new and operates correctly as far as i know.


----------



## dcb568 (9 Jan 2021)

Just wondering, would citric acid clean the diffuser element too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andy Pierce (9 Jan 2021)

dcb568 said:


> Just wondering, would citric acid clean the diffuser element too?


Citric acid would clean deposited carbonates, but at least in my experience it is organics (algae) that clog it up and not minerals.


----------



## papa_c (9 Jan 2021)

Unscented thin bleach for 30 minutes has always done the trick for me...... never had a problem with this. 25p for 2 liters it lasts for ever!


----------

